# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Asociación de productores de Cacao Vrae San Francisco adquieren moderna maquinaria

## Infoprensa

*Husqvarna hizo entrega de 230 máquinas al presidente de la asociación en Ayacucho*  
La producción de cacao crece cada vez más y a su vez la tecnología usada por los agricultores va en aumento con el objetivo de mejorar los procesos y optimizar tiempo y esfuerzo. Por este motivo la Asociación de Productores de Cacao VRAE San Francisco en Ayacucho adquirió recientemente 230 modernas máquinas a través del Programa AGROIDEAS, entidad que eligió como proveedor a Husqvarna, líder Mundial en quipos para uso forestal, agrícola y de jardinería. 
Los equipos y modelos adquiridos por la asociación fueron los siguientes: 
·         140 Desbrozadoras del modelo 143 RII de 2.04 caballos de fuerza (Hp).
·         60 motosierras del modelo 445eII con 2..8 Hp 
·         30 atomizadoras del modelo 362M18 con 3.9 Hp 
Es importante destacar que la motosierra 445ell, que  ahorra combustible  y por tanto reduce la contaminación- vibra menos, hace menos ruido, es más veloz y gracias a su mayor potencia (HP) trabajan con una mejor relación costo beneficio a favor de los agricultores. 
La calidad y versatilidad de dicha maquinaria coincide con el propósito de AGROIDEAS de promover el mejoramiento de la competitividad de las cadenas productivas mediante el desarrollo, adaptación y mejoramiento de la transferencia tecnológica a los pequeños productores, pues ellos podrán contar con servicio técnico, repuestos y personal altamente calificado por si surgiera algún inconveniente durante el uso de los equipos 
La recepción de estos bienes estuvo a cargo del Sr. Máximo Merino Zoza, Presidente de la Asociación y la entrega por los Ingenieros Edol Capcha Rodriguez y Anselmo Suarez Gonzales, jefe de desarrollo de negocios y representante técnico de Husqvarna Perú, respectivamente, en el local institucional de la asociación en Pichari, provincia de La Convención, Cusco.   *HUSQVARNA**,* líder mundial en equipos para uso forestal, agrícola y de jardinería. Los productos son comercializados a través de distribuidores y minoristas en más de 100 países. Cuenta con 22 fábricas a nivel mundial y tiene 14,000 empleados en más de 40 países.Temas similares: Artículo: Agricultores adquieren maquinaria y equipos de riego por US$ 110 millones anuales Artículo: Consumo per cápita de cacao aumentará a 1 kilo en cinco años, prevé asociación de productores Artículo: Consumo per cápita de cacao aumentará a 1 kilo en cinco años, prevé asociación de productores Artículo: Productores del VRAE advierten que abandonarán cultivos de café y cacao ante presiones de SUNAT Productor del VRAE gana primer premio del III Concurso Nacional de Cacao

----------

